# British parachute wings



## Luk007 (13 Aug 2014)

Good day, I've heard that you could wear the British parachute wings on your CAF mess kit.  Where do you put it?  Thanks.


----------



## eliminator (13 Aug 2014)

16. Personnel who have been presented equivalent badges of allied countries as a result of qualifications obtained on a course prescribed by the CF, and those who have been presented honorary qualification badges while attached to, or serving with the armed forces of an allied country, may wear the appropriate metal or cloth badge, on the right breast of the service dress and mess dress jacket only while on duty in the specific allied country, when subsequently working with the armed forces of the country or when attending a formal function sponsored by the country concerned. Foreign badges shall be positioned as follows:

a. Navy (Blue Service Dress Jacket). Centred 0.6 cm (1/4 in.) below the name tag, displacing downward any command badge worn.

b. Navy (High Collared White Jacket), Army and Air Force. Centred on the right breast pocket, above and evenly spaced with any command badge.

c. Mess Dress. A single miniature metal foreign flying, or specialist skill badge may be worn on mess dress under the same circumstances as the full size version on service dress. Naval personnel may wear foreign miniatures, but only of a cloth format.


----------



## Container (13 Aug 2014)

There are several majors in shilo with the Brit para wings on the sleeve of their mess kit. I do not know the authorizing reference- but I also ran into a high ranking nco with the same in Edmonton.


----------



## dangerboy (13 Aug 2014)

A lot of people when it comes to mess kit due to the fact that they paid for it themselves view dress regulations as a mere guidelines that are open to interpretation and will wear badges that they have been awarded.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Aug 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> A lot of people when it comes to mess kit due to the fact that they paid for it themselves view dress regulations as a mere guidelines that are open to interpretation and will wear badges that they have been awarded.



That's how I get away wearing with my stamp collecting badge I got in Cubs.


----------



## bick (13 Aug 2014)

Right shoulder, believe 2" below shoulder seam.


----------



## Old EO Tech (13 Aug 2014)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Right shoulder, believe 2" below shoulder seam.



This is wear I have always seen Brit and German wings as they don't seem to have miniatures.  Including the former Army Comd.  But dangerboy is right, foreign qualifications on mess kit is the most abused regs we have, but when senior officers and senior CWO are doing it I feel pretty well free to wear my US wings and have never got in trouble for it.


----------



## Luk007 (13 Aug 2014)

Right shoulder, believe 2" below shoulder seam.

Is it the same thing for Army, Navy and Air Force mess kit ?


----------



## x_para76 (14 Aug 2014)

I do find it amusing that foreign parachute wings aren't authorized to be worn on DEU's but a Ranger tab is. Anyone know why that is? Or is it actually not authorized but people do it anyways?


----------



## eliminator (14 Aug 2014)

15. Where an equivalent CF badge has not been designed or approved for wear, the allied country badge presented for the prescribed qualification shall be worn like a CF badge according to wear instructions In paragraphs 7. and 8. and Annex B. If wearing both a CF badge and a foreign badge, the CF badge shall take precedence. The following prescribed foreign qualification badges are authorized for wear on the CF uniform:

a. United States Army Ranger Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
b. United States Army Special Forces Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
c. United States Army Ranger Badge (metal pocket badge); and
d. United States Army Special Forces Badge (metal pocket badge).


----------



## x_para76 (14 Aug 2014)

eliminator said:
			
		

> 15. Where an equivalent CF badge has not been designed or approved for wear, the allied country badge presented for the prescribed qualification shall be worn like a CF badge according to wear instructions In paragraphs 7. and 8. and Annex B. If wearing both a CF badge and a foreign badge, the CF badge shall take precedence. The following prescribed foreign qualification badges are authorized for wear on the CF uniform:
> 
> a. United States Army Ranger Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
> b. United States Army Special Forces Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
> ...



So by that rational if a Canadian did the Royal Marines all arms Commando course they would be allowed to wear the Commando dagger patch because there isn't a CF equivalent?


----------



## bick (14 Aug 2014)

Roger, Prince Andrew wore his on his CF DEU and Cdn wings because it was the equiv. some people seem to get away with wearing US wings above their name tag. The COR of the PPCLI wears his, for example. We used to wear a pair above our name tags in The Regiment, but sometimes were challenged on it. Before there was a PPF badge, qualified pers would wear the US Army badge in the same location, unofficially, of course.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2014)

What I understood while OUTCAN, was that you could wear foreign badges on your DEU while OUTCAN, but they had to be removed once you returned to Canada.  

The Presidential Unit Citation is a documented and approved exception to those rules, as it is considered under the category of Honours and Awards which covers the wearing of foreign medals.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Aug 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What I understood while OUTCAN, was that you could wear foreign badges on your DEU while OUTCAN, but they had to be removed once you returned to Canada.


As was quoted above from Dress Regs, one may wear earned foreign wings/dive badges:
- while on duty in that specific country, 
- when working with that country's military, 
- when attending a formal function sponsored by that country. 



			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> That's how I get away wearing with my stamp collecting badge I got in Cubs.


Understandable; as a tanker, you likely don't get many deployments or jump courses -- gotta do something to spruce up that Mess Kit so you're not mistaken for the wine steward.    :stirpot:



 ;D  <---- added so some 2Lt doesn't wade in again saying "I don't get it."  It's just a joke.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ;D  <---- added so some 2Lt doesn't wade in again saying "I don't get it."  It's just a joke.



Thanks for removing the map from the equation.   ;D


----------



## Luk007 (14 Aug 2014)

British parachute wings : It seems to go on the right shoulder, 2" ish below shoulder seam.
Is it the same thing for Army, Navy and Air Force mess kit ?


----------



## x_para76 (14 Aug 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> As was quoted above from Dress Regs, one may wear earned foreign wings/dive badges:
> - while on duty in that specific country,
> - when working with that country's military,
> - when attending a formal function sponsored by that country.
> ...



So does this mean that Ranger tabs on DEU's are actually a no no?


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Aug 2014)

No; they're explicitly permitted in the Dress Instructions.


----------



## eliminator (14 Aug 2014)

Luk007 said:
			
		

> British parachute wings : It seems to go on the right shoulder, 2" ish below shoulder seam.
> Is it the same thing for Army, Navy and Air Force mess kit ?



"...right breast of the service dress and mess dress jacket only  while on duty in the specific allied country, when subsequently working with the armed forces of the country or when attending a formal function sponsored by the country concerned."

Where are you getting the idea about the right shoulder? Thats where the Brits where it, not necessarily us. Are you on exchange in the UK or working daily with the Brits?


----------



## Jungle (15 Aug 2014)

Some people are a bit uptight about the Mess Kit... with the price I paid for the suit, I wear my Brit wings where I want, which is on the right shoulder.
On the right breast, they would interfere with my US wings...


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Aug 2014)

On my mess kit I wear:

British Para wings on the right shoulder, about 2 inches down

All Arms Commando Course dagger same position on my left shoulder

Canadian wings on my left lapel above my medals

US jump wings on my right lapel in line with the Canadian wings

And finally, two stiff middle fingers ready to present to the occasional fat c@nt who tells me I can't  ;D


----------



## Pusser (15 Aug 2014)

I do not have jump wings of any sort.  However, I have earned a British Army qualification for which there is both a British Army and a Canadian Forces badge.  On my Service Dress uniform I only wear the Canadian one.  However, on my mess kit (blue jacket), I wear the Canadian one on the left cuff, IAW Canadian dress regulations and the British one on my right cuff, IAW British Army regulations (i.e. that's where they wear it on theirs).  I have been doing this for 15 years and have been asked about it many times (great conversation starter), but challenged on it only once - by a senior army CWO.  My polite response was that when Canadian parachutists stopped wearing their British jump wings on their right shoulders, I would stop wearing my British badge on my right cuff.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Aug 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I do not have jump wings of any sort.  However, I have earned a British Army qualification for which there is both a British Army and a Canadian Forces badge.  On my Service Dress uniform I only wear the Canadian one.  However, on my mess kit (blue jacket), I wear the Canadian one on the left cuff, IAW Canadian dress regulations and the British one on my right cuff, IAW British Army regulations (i.e. that's where they wear it on theirs).  I have been doing this for 15 years and have been asked about it many times (great conversation starter), but challenged on it only once - by a senior army CWO.  My polite response was that when Canadian parachutists stopped wearing their British jump wings on their right shoulders, I would stop wearing my British badge on my right cuff.




Good for you, that was the *proper* response, in my opinion, albeit not, probably, the _correct_ one (IAW the all important dress regs).


----------



## x_para76 (15 Aug 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> On my mess kit I wear:
> 
> British Para wings on the right shoulder, about 2 inches down
> 
> ...





			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Some people are a bit uptight about the Mess Kit... with the price I paid for the suit, I wear my Brit wings where I want, which is on the right shoulder.
> On the right breast, they would interfere with my US wings...



Good for you guys! Why should the U.S qual's ie. Ranger tab and SF badge be the only foreign badges worn? I can guarantee you if I'd done the Royal Marine all arms commando course I'd be wearing my commando dagger on my kit.


----------



## eliminator (15 Aug 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I do not have jump wings of any sort.  However, I have earned a British Army qualification for which there is both a British Army and a Canadian Forces badge.  On my Service Dress uniform I only wear the Canadian one.  However, on my mess kit (blue jacket), I wear the Canadian one on the left cuff, IAW Canadian dress regulations and the British one on my right cuff, IAW British Army regulations (i.e. that's where they wear it on theirs).  I have been doing this for 15 years and have been asked about it many times (great conversation starter), but challenged on it only once - by a senior army CWO.  My polite response was that when Canadian parachutists stopped wearing their British jump wings on their right shoulders, I would stop wearing my British badge on my right cuff.



That's a good approach, especially since there's no shortage of CA members sporting US jump wings on their mess kits.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Aug 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Good for you guys! Why should the U.S qual's ie. Ranger tab and SF badge be the only foreign badges worn? I can guarantee you if I'd done the Royal Marine all arms commando course I'd be wearing my commando dagger on my kit.



But I thought you were allergic to Hats?


----------

